# Tehran is cashing in



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

DEBKAfile Exclusive: Tehran is cashing in on Hamas election victory and the US predicament in Iraq as prime strategic benefits

March 25, 2006, 10:44 AM (GMT+02:00)

A high-ranking Iranian intelligence officer expressed this view when he met an intelligence chief in a West European capital last Tuesday, March 21, DEBKAfile's intelligence and Iranian sources reveal. As Iran involves itself increasingly in Iraq, he said, American and Israeli military options for striking its nuclear installations correspondingly shrink.

Tehran is also investing in constructing a military-intelligence network in Afghanistan on the Iraq model, the same Iranian officer disclosed. It will penetrate and work through local Afghan anti-American groups and seek to isolate the Karzai regime in preparation for its eventual downfall.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As I have said many times ...

We are in a War with Iran ... which is taking place on Iraqi soil and appearantly Afgani soil as well ...

Just so we all know who the enemy is here ...


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks to the unnecessary war in Iraq however, we don't have a military option to use against the Iranians should the need arise.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

MT ... I think my point is ...

as it has always has been ...

and as is the point of this Debka report as well ...

We are using it now against Iran to a very large degree ...

The only thing that will change is the degree to which we are compelled to use it, and the soil it takes place on.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

A full scale war with Iran is a far cry from possible shipments across the border to support Iraqi insurgents.


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

And China is a communist country! You don't say!!!


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

MT ... I see you get it ... at least a little bit ...

As I stated ....

The only thing that will change is the degree to which we are compelled to use it, and the soil it takes place on.


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

The soil that it takes place on! The only thing keep them on the wayside is uranium and the embargo. Besides, who else would sell it to them?


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41

You would have done as well to put that in "CODE"

I have no clue what it is you just tried to say :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41

What's with all the code are you ashamed to speak your mind sometimes? Or is it to derogatory and your afraid of edits? Is this the same code that the mother ship uses?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 said:


> The soil that it takes place on! The only thing keep them on the wayside is uranium and the embargo. Besides, who else would sell it to them?


T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 The air you breathe in! Good that drink you oxygen on topside synapses around funny weed within said mellon. For sure weave tale strange to us?

Course school matter not to those like you time to much on hands Right?

Study you better college not future in.....

Piece In

yanR

:gag:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Thanks to the unnecessary war in Iraq however, we don't have a military option to use against the Iranians should the need arise.


WRONG AGAIN!
Do you have any evidence to support that claim?
BOTH CLAIMS are BOGUS!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> WRONG AGAIN!
> Do you have any evidence to support that claim?
> BOTH CLAIMS are BOGUS!


We don't have enough soldiers to hold Iraq together and go to war with Iran.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,154245,00.html



> The U.S. military is already stretched thin with its commitments in Afghanistan and Iraq (Iran is four times the size of Iraq, with almost three times as many people). A ground war could kill thousands, maybe tens of thousands, and the cost could run well into the billions. And assembling a broad coalition would be even more difficult than it was for the Iraq war.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

I can't help but wonder if the task would be easier with all three countries under our wing. As opposed to Iraq and Afghanistan with a powerful Iran in the center supporting opposition forces ...

More territory and population to deal with, but the elimination of Iran as a powerful enemy.

Geez ... I sound like a War Monger ...


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

There is no proof that Iran has helped out either in this war. These are reasonable guesses, but they are not supported by fact. We should treat them as such.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> There is no proof that Iran has helped out either in this war. These are reasonable guesses, but they are not supported by fact. We should treat them as such.


Sherlock Holmes, you are not! :lol: That's for sure!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> Sherlock Holmes, you are not! That's for sure!


Care to provide some proof? Donald Rumsfeld doesn't have any, so I can't imagine where you get yours.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> > Sherlock Holmes, you are not! That's for sure!
> 
> 
> Care to provide some proof? Donald Rumsfeld doesn't have any, so I can't imagine where you get yours.


USA= undeafeated!
I know what our military capabilities are, you do not!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

You really sadden me ABBK.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> You really sadden me ABBK.


Just do some homework on subjects you wish to debate and stay away from debating the *subjects *you don't know anything about.

:lol:


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Hot off the press:------------------------------->

DEBKAfile Exclusive: The first missiles and rocket of Iranian manufacture in Palestinian hands struck targets in Ashkelon Tuesday morning

March 28, 2006, 8:41 PM (GMT+02:00)

Two missiles and a 122mm Katyusha rocket struck the military installation at the Ashkelon oil port and terminal of the Ashkelon-Eilat pipeline, causing damage but no casualties. DEBKAfile's military sources report the weapons were smuggled into the Gaza Strip through Egyptian Sinai following Israel's pullout from the territory last year. Israel's security authorities kept the attack under close wraps in the course of the day's polling for the Knesset.

It was the second time the Palestinians hit a strategic target near Ashkelon after a missile damaged the big power station compound last month.

January 3, 2006, DEBKAfile's exclusive sources revealed that a shipment of Grad missiles supplied by Iran had been secreted into the Gaza Strip through Sinai to substantially upgrade the Palestinian terrorist armory. Their range is 30 km, three times that of the homemade Qassams. It enables them to hit the big Israeli port of Ashdod north of Ashkelon and Kiryat Gath in southern Israel.

The new hardware was delivered to the Fatah-al Aqsa Martyrs Brigades.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I sincerely hope that is wrong.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Soon we will witness a mushroom cloud in the mid-east. Shortly after we will witness a much larger and more of them as the deserts of Iran become glazed like pottery.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

All I can say, is just as I have said over and over ...

Anyone who thinks we are not currently at war with Iran ...

Is just plain

NOT PAYING ATTENTION

Iran is the single Major National Governing Body currenty sanctioning Fanatical Islam ... "UNIMPEDED"

Or so it seems to me


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

I will add ... "It goes without saying; Syria is part and parcel with Iran" ... In my book ...

Syria is simply the Little Brother of Iran in this Fanatical Islamic Quest ... and the Bekka Valley is center of gravity in the quest against Israel, don't be surprised if Iraqi WMD emerges there.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

DecoyDummy said:


> All I can say, is just as I have said over and over ...
> 
> Anyone who thinks we are not currently at war with Iran ... Is just plain
> 
> ...


As have I also said.... It's only a matter of time before we need to go in and take them out.

Gosh that religion is such a nice peaceful one.... I guess I never would have thought this might happen....

Anyone have odds on how long it will take them to hit the middle of Israel and create a full fledged war response by Israel?

:eyeroll:


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

I'd say we'll be seeing more crap in the fan by the end of the year than any of us could possibly imagine....

I for one don't wanna see it, but in my buisness you learn quick that a dirty job only gets dirtier the longer you wait.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Hot off the press .....................................................

Iran test-fires new home-made missile claiming it can dodge radar and anti-missile missiles

March 31, 2006, 10:18 PM (GMT+02:00)

Revolutionary Guards air force commander Gen. Hossein Salami said it was fired Friday, day one of a large-scale military maneuver in the Persian Gulf and Arabian Sea. The missile can simultaneously hit several targets, he said, has near stealth capabilities, pin point accuracy and radar avoidance features.


----------

